# 18,000 acre hunting club



## 1shot1kill (Jun 10, 2019)

18,000 acre club in Atkinson county.....deer ,hogs , turkey and small game....still hunting til thanksgiving then dog season comes in.....family friendly club with frontage on alapaha river. Dues are 2200$ a year.


----------



## RootConservative (Jun 10, 2019)

Private areas or pin in/out, how many total members, camp area with power/water? how many openings?


----------



## 1shot1kill (Jun 11, 2019)

total around 40 members no power/water.....no pin in/pin out.....


----------



## Old Farm (Jun 26, 2019)

What kind of terrain? Mostly pines? Many hardwoods?


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Jun 26, 2019)

450 acres per hunter is amazing!


----------



## 1shot1kill (Jun 26, 2019)

It's mostly pines some hardwoods.


----------

